# Can I cut-down lock-on bar grips?



## Tomasz (Feb 28, 2005)

*Can I cut-down a lock-on grip?*

Guys,

I have a full-length (or "normal") ODI lock-on grips, one of which I wanted to fit along with a Rohloff grip-shift. Of course, the grip is too long -- there is physically not enough space on my handlebar... The question then is: If I shorten the grip, will it still stay put with a clamp on one end only? Providing cutting it is fine, which end should I leave the clamp on: inner or outer?

Cheers,
-Tomasz


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't think you want to use only one of the two clamps...have you tried looking at the ODI grips intended for SRAM grip shifts?


----------



## Gevorg (Dec 7, 2004)

I do not think gripshift ones come with clamps.
But you can check them at universalcycles.
They have 3 versions see link
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=7137&category=711
1. Regular grips
2. Short grips for gripshift
3. Regular grips with clamps


----------



## will8250 (Aug 25, 2003)

I don't remember where I saw it but I seem to remember someone cutting down full length grips and leaving two "tabs" in the hard portion of the grip for the clamp to "lock" on to. It wasn't as great a fit as the original tabs but for keeping the grip from rotating I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

*Sure*

I have Oury lock on grips and recently installed a twister front shifter. I cut the grip down and installed with the clamp next to the shifter. 3 weeks of riding in Moab and Hurricane UT and no problems. I have seen this done before and it works fine.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*I've also done this...*

cut the length from one end of the grip leaving the tabs for one of the clamps. The grip held just fine with only one clamp...unlike Travis, I ran the clamp on the outside away from the shifter.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah, they work fine cut down with only one clamp. i run x.0 gripshifters, rogue lockons and one clamp on each grip on the outside (away from the shifter).


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I guess I'll have to look more closely at one of my lockons, I was thinking under the right conditions I could pull the grip out of only one clamp....


----------



## Crazy C (Nov 22, 2004)

I've had to contemplate this same situation. I have a Rohloff hub and I am currently using one grip shift lock-on and one regular length. It kinda sucks having to buy two sets of grips though. My idea would be to try to cut out a piece from the middle as straight as possible. This would give you two halves that would each have their own clamp.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 4, 2004)

*yeti*

I had the same problem. I run sram xo gripshifters and i found that yeti makes one. It is the Yeti hardcore 3/4 lockon grips. I couldn't find them anywhere, but my lbs was able to order them (through quality or hawley i don't remember which). They are the best grips i have used and perform great.

good luck!


----------



## notenoughtime (Sep 7, 2004)

*You can cut AND use clamp!!*

I cut mind down w/ a hack saw. What you need to do it cut the tabs into the new section you just cut. I have the Oury ODI lock on grips. http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/GR707A11-Odi+Lock-On+Gripsclamps+-+Oury.aspx

If you look at the picture, cut off the far left square, keeping the saw right up to the edge of the square. Then you'll be left w/ three squares. Now shift your saw over to the edge of the square next to the one you just cut (basically moving it over about 5 mm) and cut down 40% or so. Rotate the bar 180 degrees, and cut down 40% again. Now, turn the grip so that you're cutting it as you would to split a log and you'll be able to cut out the tabs. You'll probably have the clean off the rubber residue over that center plastic sleeve but that's pretty easy. Now, you're still got lock-on for both ends of the clamp. It's not 100%, but close. Good luck. Did it for my X0 grippies.


----------

